# Disgusting sounds.



## Natster (Mar 29, 2019)

Ford P-Stroke, driving on Hwy. Near my work, today. Sounds like a galloping gourmet. Nothing sounds like the inline 6 that cummins makes. Way better.
Ford could put a silencer on it, and put a recorded sound on it, to make it sound right!

Nate


----------



## blades (Apr 11, 2019)

Trying to bait someone?


----------



## full chizel (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a 6.7 Cummins but the sound of my buddies Power Stroke never grabbed my attention.


----------



## blades (Apr 11, 2019)

my 6.0L which is deleted, gets raised eye brows all the time -straight through exhaust- little noisy in town.


----------



## Matt93eg (May 23, 2019)

I’m not a powerstroke sound fan either. 

Love the sound of a 98.5-02 24V Cummins. And I’m not just biased because I own a 99.


----------



## Natster (May 23, 2019)

I've got a 98, a 5 speed.
They sound right.
Ford's sound like galloping gourmets!


----------



## Matt93eg (May 24, 2019)

Natster said:


> I've got a 98, a 5 speed.
> They sound right.
> Ford's sound like galloping gourmets!



Do you have the 98 12 valve or the 98.5 24 valve? 

And my 99 is a 5 speed also. Love the truck. 234,000 miles I think and still going strong.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't like the sound of Cummins trucks, has a drone to it that shakes my house. Luckily all the morons near me got new trucks with mufflers. I was about to start shooting. Now its just a couple pstrokes I feel they aren't as bad.

I have a straightpiped 6.5 GMC diesel and you can't hear it 3 car lengths back in traffic.

Now its the side by sides and Harley's for the summer. I cannot express my hatred for either of these enough.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 3, 2019)

Used to have several Cummins trucks.

The one jackass neighbor actually called the cops on me several times. I'd leave for work at around 0515 and I'd fire it up 15-20 mins before leaving to somewhat warm up and defrost the windshield.

It got to the point where they were told to deal with it or move. Wasn't like I could make it quieter. I even parked toward the end of the driveway and the tailpipe pointing away to try my best.


----------

